# Gute Angelplätze Zeeland (Holland)



## Schütti (23. Juli 2004)

Hi Boardies,
wer kannt gute Angelplätze in der Oosterschelde oder im Nordseebereich (Schouwen/Renesse)#c . Die von mir bekannten Plätze sind die Schleuse am Brouwersdamm (Herning/Mai bis Juni) auf der Seite des Grevelingenmeer oder auf der Nordseeseite zur gleichen Zeit auf Hornhecht. Auf dieser Seite läuft es auch gut auf Makrele und Wolfsbarsch ab Ende Juni gut. Eine gute Stelle für Makrele und Plattfische ist außerdem der Strandaufgang (´t Klokje) zwischen Ellemeet und Renesse. Überall muß allerdings auf die Gezeiten geachtet werden. Zur Schleuse (Nordseeseite) braucht ihr erst zum Gezeitenwechsel von Flut auf Ebbe da dann das Wasser aus dem Grevelingenmeer in die Nordsee zurückfliest. Auf der Grevelingenmeerseite verhält sich dieses genau Umgekehrt. Auch den Strandaufgang (´t Klokje) sollte man bei Tiefststand aufsuchen da man dann mit relativ kurzen Würfen das Brouwershavensche Gat mit ca. 8m Tiefe erreicht. Dieser Platz ist ausserdem super für Familien geeignet. Papa kann #a  und ein paar Meter weiter liegt Mama im Sand liest ein Buch und die Kinder buddeln oder:c     Für Plattfische sind die Jahreszeiten leider nicht ganz eindeutig aber ich würde Frühjahr oder Herbst vorziehen. Das Grevelingenmeer ist meiner Meinung nach die letzten Jahr ziemlich tot. Wo wir vor 15 Jahren schöne Flundern gefangen haben läuft rein gar nichts mehr. Vielleicht habt ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe ich habe euch einige Tipps gegeben und bin über jede Info von euch über diese Region dankbar da ich fast jährlich dort mindesten 14 Tage Urlaub verbringe.
Und ihr wisst ja, nur wer angelt hat mehr von Leben.
Euer Schütti :z :z :z :z :z


----------

